# Gurkha The Beast Cigar Review - Wonderful Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a beautiful cigar. The burn was mostly even burn self corrected when it wasn't. The general taste was heavenly (perfect for my tastes), I d...

Read the full review here: Gurkha The Beast Cigar Review - Wonderful Cigar


----------

